# Wifi manager dont find any wireless network

## kotviski

Hello everybody.

Im using wicd here to manage my wireless connections, but it isn't finding any.

Here is some information:

```
 lspci | egrep Wireless

0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

```
 cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 4965 && cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 802 

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set
```

```
 cat /etc/conf.d/net 

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" ) 

```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

```

```
wpa_supplicant -v 

wpa_supplicant v0.6.9

Copyright (c) 2003-2009, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

```

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has already been started.

```

```
ifconfig -a 

eth0       Encapsulamento do Link: Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:1e:c9:fb:21:b9  

          inet end.: 192.168.0.184  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masc:255.255.255.0

          endereço inet6: fe80::21e:c9ff:fefb:21b9/64 Escopo:Link

          UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          RX packets:341 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:692 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:118767 (115.9 KiB)  TX bytes:77205 (75.3 KiB)

          IRQ:16 

lo         Encapsulamento do Link: Loopback Local  

          inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0

          endereço inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:Máquina

          UP LOOPBACKRUNNING  MTU:16436  Métrica:1

          RX packets:644 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:644 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:49212 (48.0 KiB)  TX bytes:49212 (48.0 KiB)

sit0       Encapsulamento do Link: IPv6 sobre IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Métrica:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0      Encapsulamento do Link: Ethernet  Endereço de HW 00:21:5c:4a:50:7b  

          UP BROADCASTMULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0   Encapsulamento do Link: Não Especificado  Endereço de HW 00-21-5C-4A-50-7B-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Métrica:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

```
wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   50688  4 

ohci1394               25496  0 

ieee1394               66272  1 ohci1394

uvcvideo               50036  0 

dcdbas                  6548  0 

pcspkr                  2160  0 

sky2                   38748  0 

btusb                  10448  2 

```

```
rc-update show 

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                wicd |      default                  

                 xdm |      default 

```

Someone have any ideia about what is going wrong?

----------

## audiodef

Let's make sure it works! Can you connect manually using wlan0 up, essid="whatever", dhcp wlan0, etc.?

----------

## Raistlin Majere

Try getting rid of your network config's , Wicd handles all of this for you.

Try removing wpa_supplicant.conf and remove everything from /etc/conf.d/net. 

Also remove any net.* symlinks in /etc/init.d , except for net.lo which you need 

Then you can configure wicd with whatever setting you want , like dhcp, ect.. from the prefernces menu

----------

